# Do You Believe in God?



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

This is a very simple question and one not posed lightly or frivolously.

It is asked in all sincerity and with all seriousness.

Do you believe in God?
Our Creator?
Creator of All?

Over the years many times when I have agonized over my lonely desolation and it's meaning if any, I have thought about many things concerning life, death, how and why we are here.

When you are alone for so many years and live a painful, lonely life of what seems like a meaningless existence, I often have prayed to God and contemplated the meaning of life.

What do you think if I may ask?
My own answer is "yes".

*I realize that this is a personal and often very difficult and controversial matter to discuss, so please if everyone would be civil and polite and stick to SAS guidelines !**

This thread was put here to promote constructive thought and contemplation to help us if possible, not to stir up antagonism and ill feelings. *

Thank you.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I pray a lot (because what else are you supposed to turn to when you have no one and don't want to kill yourself?) and it seems to help/work, but I am still unsure. I'm leaning more towards believing than not, though.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I believe that we will win.

Ah, **** all.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't believe in God, but I do believe in some kind of creator. I do believe that everything has a purpose.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

No. I could elaborate, but that's what the atheist thread is for.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I do in fact believe in God and believe that our life of pain and death is not without reason. I believe that life goes beyond the grave and is eternal; that our agony in this world is not meaningless though it often seems to be.
> 
> What do you think if I may ask?
> Thanks.


This seems so idealistic and fanciful. You're welcome


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Lucky are those that can go through life believing there's some sense and purpose to it all. How nice it would be to escape reality in such a manner.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This thread has restored my faith humanity a tad bit.

Then again....it could just be because atheism is just popular and not because people believe it in and hold it dear. Some people just have herd mentality.


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think you can find meaning in life without clinging to a totalitarian father figure. There's also a plethora of evidence out there that should be enough to make you feel stupid for believing in something that was created during a primitive period of our existence. Whatever makes you happy though.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

As an agnostic-atheist, no.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*Yes i do*

I will say that i'm not a textbook Christian..& i don't really read the bible, much..sadly also, i haven't been to church in quite awhile, i'am however spiritual..& do pray to Jesus Christ, not everyday..i do forget & become selfish in my own issues, but yeah..i'm a spiritual person; just not a fundamental extremist or anything. My views are pretty chill.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope. Prayer doesn't work. God could reveal himself to all of humanity if he wants us to believe.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I think my username answers that question

Yes, yes I do


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Crimson Lotus said:


> Lucky are those that can go through life believing there's some sense and purpose to it all. How nice it would be to escape reality in such a manner.


This, very much. I don't mean this in a derogatory or condescending way.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

No. And my cynicism of religion grows as i get older. My mom said its just a phase in high school when she could sense i didnt believe in god. But i can safely say its not a phase

Thank god


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I believe in evolution! 
my prophet is charles darwin!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ignopius said:


> God could reveal himself to all of humanity if he wants us to believe.


 He does and He has.
Yes, I do believe in God. There have been too many things He has done for me to say otherwise.


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Nms563 said:


> I think you can find meaning in life without clinging to a totalitarian father figure. There's also a plethora of evidence out there that should be enough to make you feel stupid for believing in something that was created during a primitive period of our existence. Whatever makes you happy though.


Yeah. You don't need god(s) to live with meaning just make your own. At least then you're not limited by outdated, dogmatic tenets.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks guys !
I appreciate your honest answers.

I have at some point in my own life probably thought most everything that has been put in this thread; doubts, frustrations, hope, belief, faith, and no faith. 

So I appreciate your thoughts and I offer my best wishes to all of you. Life is a very hard road to travel especially for us with severe SA so I hope we all can find purpose and hope in our lives and find truth where ever it may take us. 

Peace and Smiles, Chuck


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mans own inhumanity to other men is proof that this world is forever a Godless one, besides from that how could anyone believe in the purely fictitious Bible.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm an agnostic-theist. I believe in a higher being(s), but I don't think there's a 100% clear-cut way to prove its existence.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

No.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> He does and He has.
> Yes, I do believe in God. There have been too many things He has done for me to say otherwise.


Many things happen in life. There are ups and downs, good and bad etc. I doubt any of the things you think it has done for you can be considered divine intervention.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> This thread has restored my faith humanity a tad bit.
> 
> Then again....it could just be because atheism is just popular and not because people believe it in and hold it dear. Some people just have herd mentality.


Since when is atheism popular? It certainly doesn't seem that way offline, at least. When my professor had people raise their hands to see how many believed in God, I was the only person who didn't raise my hand in a classroom of about 30.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

markwalters2 said:


> Many things happen in life. There are ups and downs, good and bad etc. I doubt any of the things you think it has done for you can be considered divine intervention.


 Says you, but there have been too many instances, and I'm talking over a period of decades, for me to say otherwise.

It's more than just "coincidence" when it happens frequently.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

To not believe in God, that we are just products of random chance over time, of no more significance than a rock or an insect, and will succumb to the dirt after a brief existence, never to live again, is about the most depressing philosophy/theology that I could ever imagine....

And that when the last human being passes, all that the human race has ever known or done, will be for not....

I would be surprised if three quarters of the people who voted 'No' in this poll, don't change their views as they grow older, experience births, deaths, become acutely aware of their own mortality etc.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Go Millenniumman ! Yay ! Thumbs Up !*



millenniumman75 said:


> Says you, but there have been too many instances, and I'm talking over a period of decades, for me to say otherwise.
> 
> It's more than just "coincidence" when it happens frequently.


*Bravo Millenniumman ! 
:clap:boogie:thanks:hug:yay:ditto:agree
*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. But don't hold that against me. Crusading atheists annoy me as much as they do religious people.

I am technically agnostic but I don't argue with religious people unless they try to convert me. I try not to ridicule people's religious beliefs.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Put me in the yes column.

I know that this poll will lean heavily towards no. I don't force my views on anyone regarding spirituality. 

I do not adhere to the far right Christian rules and regulations that we see so much of in America. I consider myself nonreligious. I do not believe that a lot of people of faith even understand most of the concepts in the Bible. If they did, they wouldn't practice an agenda of hate, separatism, and judgment.

To borrow from the above post, I also find the crusading atheist just as annoying.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I put don't know. I don't understand how people can have such blind faith in whichever God it is they're worshipping, when it's becoming less and less likely that the bible is true. But the beginning of the universe is such a mind boggling mystery that I'd not rule out it being caused by a God. It would be nice if he just had a press conference or something and just said 'here I am, I'm the true God, stop squabbling, no more deaths in my name, lets all just get along' etc.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

I believe I can fly.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

villadb said:


> I put don't know. I don't understand how people can have such blind faith in whichever God it is they're worshipping, when it's becoming less and less likely that the bible is true. But the beginning of the universe is such a mind boggling mystery that I'd not rule out it being caused by a God. It would be nice if he just had a press conference or something and just said 'here I am, I'm the true God, stop squabbling, no more deaths in my name, lets all just get along' etc.


I kind of wish that, too. Performs some miracles, pulls a rabbit out of his hat... 'Cause god with a capital "G" has a hat. Everyone knows that.

Then he has a sit down and gets into some real talk. He's broadcast all over the world. And all it'll do is create more conflict. :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know, and I don't think I can know (currently,) so I don't devote much thought to the subject.



WinterDave said:


> To not believe in God, that we are just products of random chance over time, of no more significance than a rock or an insect, and will succumb to the dirt after a brief existence, never to live again, is about the most depressing philosophy/theology that I could ever imagine....
> 
> And that when the last human being passes, all that the human race has ever known or done, will be for not....
> 
> I would be surprised if three quarters of the people who voted 'No' in this poll, don't change their views as they grow older, experience births, deaths, become acutely aware of their own mortality etc.


I don't find that potentially being true to be depressing to be honest. Some of the best things are transient. I don't really think of Humanity as the most important thing in the universe either, and the universe itself is pretty awe inspiring.

At any rate, the idea that we are the products of random chance is far more interesting. If perhaps we were always close to never having existed at all. But I wouldn't say our existence is random, there is a reason for everything, but that reason doesn't necessarily link to a God type figure.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Of course I don't.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Says you, but there have been too many instances, and I'm talking over a period of decades, for me to say otherwise.
> 
> It's more than just "coincidence" when it happens frequently.


Good things have been happening to me for decades as well..

What is so special about you anyway that a divine god would come and intervene in your life and not others?


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

No, and I won't listen to any non-sense supporting "His" existence. :no


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

I believe there was a god in the beginning who could not handle his own super-being so exploded himself into a time and space so that he could die.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Evolution _isn't_ random chance though, and I find the idea of there being a god to be even more depressing than there not being one.

Also, I always find it hilarious how people can pick out certain instances in their lives and point to that as proof of god's existence. What makes you so special? I suppose there's an obvious sense of egotism regarding western religion, thus it gels well with American individualism...

Regardless, me getting older is not going to turn me to ignoring the basic evidence staring me right in the face. They've said the same thing about me turning selfish and conservative and ignorant of human rights and I'm not going to be that person. I've already experienced birth and death. That's why I know we live in a world that is fundamentally absurd.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

No.
There is nothing that suggests to me that any god/gods exist as described by any religion.



tea111red said:


> I pray a lot (because what else are you supposed to turn to when you have no one and don't want to kill yourself?)...


This actually makes me go the completely opposite direction.
We should try to make support systems that are definitely 100% real, so whether or not you can find comfort doesn't depend on whether or not you can believe in a supernatural entity.

I have met surprising amounts of lack of understanding that the medication for depression that I've tried hasn't worked. People assume it will, and so they end up judging me when it doesn't. And it upset me to learn just how much of the effect of anti-depressants can be attributed purely to placebo.
It is of course a bit different with religion, but I'm still wary of having faith play a key role in help and support.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I believe in Jesus Christ my Lord and Savior.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Dark Light said:


> I believe I can fly.


 I believe I can touch the sky!

Damn, song is stuck in my head now...


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I really don't know. Sometimes I do sometimes I don't.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> He does and He has.
> Yes, I do believe in God. There have been too many things He has done for me to say otherwise.


Revealing yourself to a select group of people in a distant time period is not a revelation from a God who wants you to believe.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

The more I have contemplated this very question the more I feel the universe. Everything is a part of it, our very existence is because of it. We came out of the universe, from the stars. In that aspect god is a star and every sleeping waking thing. 

The way "god" is, is your perception or your interpretation. But that's true in almost everything even in "truth" ...its always the way you see it...that's why people always coin that phrase "I'm just telling it how I see it" (and not everyone sees the same).....but they never express how it "actually" is....and how is it "actually?"

That's religion "telling it how you see it" or don't for that matter. 

Even scientists say that we know what 1%, if that about the universe. So you could say we know pretty much nothing. So to me it seems silly to see either side as ridiculous. 

We still don't fully understand the brain, consciousness, or even reality for that matter. The brain only renders what it can handle, we don't even see the whole electromagnetic spectrum. I could go on....but I feel I'm babbling lol hard to claim any absolute truths when there are so many questions and probably so many new ones in the future...




Listen: this world is the lunatics sphere, don't always agree its real....


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Raeden said:


> Since when is atheism popular? It certainly doesn't seem that way offline, at least. When my professor had people raise their hands to see how many believed in God, I was the only person who didn't raise my hand in a classroom of about 30.


It could also just be the area this poll is being done.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I want to believe in god but at the same time I don't know if I should. Sometimes I don't want to believe in god but sometimes I feel like I should...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Milco said:


> No.
> There is nothing that suggests to me that any god/gods exist as described by any religion.
> 
> This actually makes me go the completely opposite direction.
> We should try to make support systems that are definitely 100% real, so whether or not you can find comfort doesn't depend on whether or not you can believe in a supernatural entity.


Well, that is you. We obviously haven't had the same experiences in life so of course our perspectives will differ.
--
Prayer has worked for me. I have tried doing things my own way and that either never worked or took an extraordinary amount of time to see things come to fruition. Reaching the point of desperation made me realize that I have nothing to lose by praying to God. Once I started to ask God to show me how to go about resolving my problems things started to turn around and quickly (compared to how long it took to do something on my own). That is enough proof for me to see that prayer helps/works. I'm not posting this to try to convert anyone, I'm just giving a recount of my own personal experience since that's pretty much the aim of this thread.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

markwalters2 said:


> Good things have been happening to me for decades as well..
> 
> What is so special about you anyway that a divine god would come and intervene in your life and not others?


 I asked Him to! John 3:16.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ignopius said:


> Revealing yourself to a select group of people in a distant time period is not a revelation from a God who wants you to believe.


 What do you mean "distant time period"? He's just as valid today as He was then!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

markwalters2 said:


> Good things have been happening to me for decades as well..
> 
> What is so special about you anyway that a divine god would come and intervene in your life and not others?


I asked Him to! John 3:16


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don’t believe in any god described in any religious books.

I just believe that it is simply beyond our ability to comprehend how (our) existence came to be.

There is, for sure, some higher power that caused our universe to exist. It’s extremely unlikely that we are at the «top of the hierarchy», if there even is a top.

I think religion is so widespread because humans are thinking beings, and we wonder and ponder about how everything came to life, but religions just seem like cheap cop outs.

A jehovas’ witness came to my door the other day. I felt like giving him a mouthful and a half of what I think of religion, but of course, he had his guardian sweet little daughter with him. I just felt sorry for her being brainwashed with the religion hogwash.

"Religion is for idiots." -- The starting and ending sentence of my religious book, that states that religion is for idiots.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

No, the evidence just isn't there. I guess I can't totally rule out the possibility, but I think it's extremely unlikely and I don't think it would be like anything that we know of. I'm not really too fond of most religions, but I can appreciate spirituality. I just don't feel like a very spiritual person myself. Well, maybe in my own little way.


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

*Stuck in the middle*

I don't know. On matters such as these, I find it best to keep an open mind.


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

A better question would be "Are you religious" because what if they don't believe in God but they believe in Buddha or the flying spaghetti monster?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

RRAAGGEE said:


> A better question would be "Are you religious" because what if they don't believe in God but they believe in Buddha or the flying spaghetti monster?


 Buddha was a person (human being) that actually existed. Lol


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Cronos said:


> I'm an agnostic-theist. I believe in a higher being(s), but I don't think there's a 100% clear-cut way to prove its existence.


I'll go with this. The idea that a fatherly figure can somehow make your life better is a bit unrealistic to me. On the other hand, the prefection in the universe, in physical laws, in aspects like evolution... i have a hard time believing the just happened because.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I definitely think I'm moving towards atheism, but as of right now, I'd have to call myself an agnostic.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

yelda said:


> I believe in evolution!
> my prophet is charles darwin!


Can't you believe in some form of deity and evolution at the same time?



Cronos said:


> I'm an agnostic-theist. I believe in a higher being(s), but I don't think there's a 100% clear-cut way to prove its existence.


Yes, yes, yes.



WillYouStopDave said:


> No. But don't hold that against me. Crusading atheists annoy me as much as they do religious people.
> 
> I am technically agnostic but I don't argue with religious people unless they try to convert me. I try not to ridicule people's religious beliefs.


I think it is so important not to judge others for their beliefs.



Angelfire said:


> I don't know. On matters such as these, I find it best to keep an open mind.


An open mind is always a good thing.

I actually really dislike this question. Most of my family members are all religious, specifically Christian. They go to church, are genuinely good and faithful people. That's cool for them. That makes them happy and makes them feel secure. Great!
I put a picture of Buddha up on my wall and my mom tries really hard not to freak out. Am I Buddhist? No. But I do appreciate and adhere to many Buddhist philosophies. Frankly, though, I don't see how Buddhism is a religion; it should be considered a worldview.

When i get asked the religious question, my answer is always this. I am more spiritually inclined. I believe there is a supreme being or God but not in the Christian sense of a big dad sitting up in some clouds judging us. I have my own personal relationship with my own idea of godliness. I believe in doing good wherever possible. I don't care what you believe as long as you aren't an *******.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well of course I believe in myself.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

RRAAGGEE said:


> A better question would be "Are you religious" because what if they don't believe in God but they believe in Buddha or the flying spaghetti monster?


The flying spaghetti monster. I'd worship that anyday.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

i believe in God.
this thread is sad...


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow! Lots of atheists. I didn't expect that. 

My answer was no.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes.



Slytherclaw said:


> Wow! Lots of atheists. I didn't expect that.
> 
> My answer was no.


Welcome to the internet =P


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

I do, but he doesn't believe in me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe in glob.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

tea111red said:


> I pray a lot (because what else are you supposed to turn to when you have no one and don't want to kill yourself?) and it seems to help/work, but I am still unsure. I'm leaning more towards believing than not, though.


That ^ . Word for word.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Swanhild said:


> I do, but he doesn't believe in me.


I tell myself that very often. Maybe it's why i have wavering faith nowadays.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

How can you "not know" lol.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Dark Light said:


> How can you "not know" lol.


I guess they're agnostics.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't believe in God as a deity/transcendental being/etc. I was raised Catholic, but I had my doubts even as a kid in grade school - I probably decided on not believing some time before 8th grade. 

I think it's fine if people want to believe in the concept of God as a sort of collective conscience. To me, that's more of a spiritual imperative rather than something religious.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I also don't understand the "I don't know" answer. 

The question wasn't 'is there a god?' If that was the question then I don't know makes perfect sense and would probably be the highest answer.

But I don't really understand how you can not know whether you believe in something. It's really a yes/no question.

---

The only thing I can think of is that you don't know because you don't know how god is being defined in the question. But I think you can answer the question by just saying 'is there any version of god that you believe in?'


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Not much. At least not in the one in the Bible or any other religious book. Any story about humans or any other creatures with supernatural/magical powers, it's nothing more than a fairy tale. This is all I know. I don't spend that much time questioning my spiritual beliefs, but I am surely closer to atheism than agnosticism or theism.

As for the option to vote ''I don't know'', it makes perfect sense to me. Not everyone is sure what to believe: is there a God or no. They may:

* have been raised in very religious families and heavily indoctrinated, but they have their own doubts;
* don't put much thought into it cause it's not something often on their minds;
* be agnostics.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, I believe there is a God. I have gone through periods of doubt, but I still believe.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Pleasantly surprised that so many don't believe in such bull****


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I tried to believe in it. The universe is one big mystery, it's a bit too easy to see God as the creator of everything. I still don't know and I guess I never know.


----------

